# Where in the US and Southern Canada is there still riding?



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

I believe your options in the US are limited, I know Timberline in oregon is going strong, A-basin in Colorado is also open and operational. In Canada probably Whisler is open and a few others.

Heres a review of Timberline from last week, I had a blast http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/5408-mount-hood-oregon-trip.html


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Sweet thx I'll try Timberline


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

BadMojo said:


> Sweet thx I'll try Timberline


Where do you live?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Sunshine Village in Banff is open this weekend still (May long weekend up here...Victoria Day).


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Where do you live?


CT, its only a milliom miles away .


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Not a million, it's only 2,858 miles away, about 2 days driving :laugh:, lol I am joking at least it's closer than Ft.Lauderdale is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

St.Sauveur in Quebec was open till the 16th of May I believe. Pretty good for the ice coast lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats the timberline main website? I cant seem to find it - is it Timberline Resort and this mountain is open all year?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

nope wrong site, here you go Timberline Lodge - Homepage

And yes they are open ALMOST all year around, they close for one month to do maintenance on the palmer lift.

I am not sure if you saw this already http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/5408-mount-hood-oregon-trip.html

thats from my trip there on May.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

What month are they closed?


----------

